# Hello and will this work?



## rrog (Dec 7, 2004)

Hello. I'm new to the board and also new to hunting. I would like some coyote hunting advice. I have a friend who has lots of land and who has seen lots of coyotes. He's building a gazebo with an underground garage underneath it. The garage door opens on the back side, which overlooks a pond about 100-120 yards downhill. He sees coyotes every night and moring down at the pond, but when he opens his door, they scatter. He has even found their footprints on his porch.

Would it work if I tried to condition the coyotes by dumping a bucket or two of dog food every few days? I was hoping this would get them used to getting an easy meal. I could then hide in the bottom of the gazebo and take shots as I find them. I went out last night with a new caller (1st time to hunt and 1st time to call). I'm afraid I probably scared them away with it, rather than draw them in. Anyway, I've read that coyotes are very smart and wary. Would this approach work or would I be wasting my time?

Thanks for the help,
Rick


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I think you'd be better off to just sit and wait if they are there all the time. Go out before sun rise and wait till they show up at the pond. I wouldn't start baiting them like that. You could be asking for alot of trouble there. Other wise go out at sun set and wait till they show up at night. That's my opinion any way.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have to agree i would start without the bait and if your not having any success then i would maybe consider the baiting project. I'm going to say that calling is still going to give you your best shots.


----------



## rrog (Dec 7, 2004)

OK, thanks for the advice, Brad & Lance. I'm going back out in the morning. I'll try to get there about an hour before sun up and just see what comes up. Thanks again.

Rick


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

as u mentioned they were going on the porch baiting them would make it worse cause then some violance might start hepening what gun r u using? but when u see them blast them!!!!! i hate them where i live they eat all the deer


----------



## rrog (Dec 7, 2004)

I just got back from my friend's place. I got there at 6 am and waited until about 7:45 am. I heard several but I didn't see any. I tried calling a few times, but again, no luck.

I'm using a Weatherby .243. I've got a 2.8x10 scope. I'm setting up in the underside (underneath) of a gazebo. It's big in there, like a garage (i'm even wondering if the echo is hurting my calling attempts). I was sitting on a little stool/ladder. I can overlook the pond, with woods on my right and rolling hills on the left. Directly behind me is the house, about twenty yards. Of course, I'm enclosed on three sides by block walls. Should I be outside this building? Or is it good "cover" to be just inside the door opening?

As a newbie, I'm also a lttle unsure how still I'm supposed to be. Should I sit/stand perfectly still? I had a deer-hunter friend who said it's okay to move in very slow motions. Is it okay to sit on a stool or should I be behind something or even lying on the ground? When my friend was telling me about all the coyotes he's been seeing, I thought this was too good to be true! I'm sure you experienced hunters could take better advantage of the set up, but I'm just not sure I'm doing it right. Again, any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

When we set up. We usually lay on our bellies, and shoot prone. With you being in the (garage) it may be throwing a loop into your calling. I would set up on top of the gazeboo, and try that once. I don't know just some suggestions


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would get out of the garage. especially if your going to be doing any calling. You need to be able to see more than one direction. I would definetly get out of the garge maybe lay prone somewhere and do your calling from there.


----------



## rrog (Dec 7, 2004)

I spoke with my friend tonight. He said he hasn't seen any coyotes since I've been out to his place. I guess I scared them off!

Rick


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't worry they'll be back


----------



## njensen1 (Dec 9, 2004)

I would set down twords that pond more, if you havnt already go out and buy a mouse squeek.. you will bring them in to your lap... this requires no skill.. and they dogs go nuts..

not too much sqweek..

I find laying oon your back, and rolling prone for the shot works best...


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

What most guys will tell you is that it's best to break-up your outline by sitting in front of trees/brushses/shrubs. That helps to hide your movements, although your movements should be slow and deliberate so as not to be seen by a keen-eyed coyote.

As far as baiting goes, I've heard people having success with that, but that's usually by leaving a carcas out in the field for them to munch on. I personally don't think dog food would work as I'm sure it's probably loaded with human scent and it could have the opposite effect that you'd like. I've never tried it though so I couldn't say for sure.

In my opinion, get away from the buildings, set up in front of some foilage with the sun at your back and the wind either in your face or across, and start calling. And mouse squeakers are great for a coyote that's withing range, but I use my lips like a squeaky kiss. Some guys actually put their hand up to their mouth and kiss it long and slow (no tongue) to get the same sound. I wouldn't waste the money on a squeaker....but again, that's just me.


----------

